# New to ATITool.



## monsieurgrand02 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm having trouble figuring out how to successfully use ATITool to overclock my graphics card. Specifically with find max core, find max mem, and scan for artifacts. How long should I leave these running? In what order should I use them? Anyone know any good settings for an ATI All-in-Wonder 9600 video card?


----------



## stordoff (Jul 12, 2005)

From personal experience, I would run max core for an hour, then drop the overclock by 10MHz, run max mem for an hour and drop overclock by 10MHz, then run artifact scan for an hour to check for errors


----------



## Liquidity X (Jul 13, 2005)

Another noob question for this thread. I ran max mem on my x800 xt plat. and got 560.25, now i'm gonna knock it down to 550 even for the final OC. Do I leave it at 550 and then run max mem? or do I set it back the default then run max mem, find it, knock it down 10 on both core and mem then scan for artifacts to test the final OC?


----------



## kanko (Jul 14, 2005)

2nd


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 14, 2005)

Bring the core back to default, and then run find max mem. After you find it bring it down 10MHz and then bring the core slowly testing every so often untill you get to your max overclock you found on you core from before. Make sure that they both are about 10-15MHz lower than your max overclock because of heat and stability. Once you get them both to their higher clocks you found, run a stability test for at least 15mins. If all goes well and your temps are not to high..say above 65C, you should be able to go a little higher.

-Dan


----------



## monsieurgrand02 (Jul 14, 2005)

What do you mean when you say "testing every so often?" How much should you bring the core up when you say slowly between each testing, and how long should you test every so often?


----------



## monsieurgrand02 (Jul 14, 2005)

Also, what do you mean a stability test?


----------

